# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Bruno's Furniture Store---GOING OUT OF BUSINESS??

## molarman

We were in Bruno's a few weeks ago, and all the furniture in the store had price reduciton tags on it and there were signs all over the windows that resembled a going-out-of-business sale.  We asked a salesperson, who quickly said "No, they were just trying to sell off some merchandise cause their warehouse was full".  We went into the basement, which is usually full to the rafters with backstock.  The basement was ALMOST empty.  Since then, there have been TV commercials stating the owner was retiring, and they were having a "retirement sale".  Anyone know if they are closing or what is going on with this weird type of sale??

----------


## onthestrip

I cant say I wish they would go out of business, but part of me wouldnt mind seeing that stretch of storefronts turned into a different use.  Its a good stretch of Western that is all gobbled up by Brunos.  I would like to see multiple new stores/restaurants/bars open up along that stretch.

----------


## stlokc

Well, I don't want them going out of business. Much like Pipkin Camera or Bollingers Books or in an earlier day, Sound Warehouse or Harold's or countless others, Bruno's is a hometown, home-grown institution. Local retailers are part of what gives a city it's character.

----------


## rondvu

I think it is a weird kind of sale. The eldest must be retiring and his offspring must be taking over. Nothing is said about going out of business. I could be wrong, but this my take on it.

----------


## khook

This thread is really  a bad lead in for Bruno's.  If you will note the ads they are running and the sign on the front of the store is  Retirement Sale.

Mr. Bruno is retiring.  He has family members that are in the business that have been handling the day to day procedures and operation for some time.  So a transition is occurring of the founder turning over the reigns of the business to the next generation.  

Spreading false going out of buisness rumors does a disservice to it.

molarman you didn't take time to look at the signage that is promoting this event.  It is all over the store front.  And it very clearly stated  RETIREMENT SALE....

----------


## Larry OKC

khook,

Understand what you are saying but how often do we see commercials that imply that the store is closing (final liquidation, everything must go, etc etc.) If not mistaken, if a store is closing it must clearly state that it is a "Store Closing Sale". But with all of the other similar sounding phrases, to the average shopper it means the same thing, get some great deals (but with the case of many of those, the prices aren't any different than they were last month and will still be around for the next round of ads).

----------


## oneforone

I would just contact Gina Bruno Dunn.

http://twitter.com/brunosbuyer
http://www.facebook.com/gina.brunodunn

----------


## khook

Larry I agree with the terms that are misleading.... but Brunos is very clearly defining the sale as a retirement sale.  They are not trying to mislead anyone into thinking it is a closing sale.   My point to Melman was spreading the rumor that Bruno's was closing hurts Bruno's.  

One of the worst offenders of the misleading sale promotion is the Hotel Liquidation store on 23rd.  And if you notice right now they have a store closing sale going on.  If you ask them when they are closing they will tell you when the building sells that they way will be gone then. So that is a true open ended "Closing SALE". But until then they will be holding and indefinite "closing Sale".   As opposed to their previous misleading "*Going out* for business Sale".

Oklahoma has a very weak consumer laws on this issue. In some other states, to hold a going out of buisness sale you have to get a permit and it only allows the sale to run for a defined amount of time.

----------


## OKCMallen

It wasn't that misleading.  They had a ton of crap from business that had gone out of business.

----------


## rocket-j-squirrel

Been a friend of the Brunos for many years.  The business is still going strong and has a depth of family talent that OU would envy in their offense and defense.  Although I'm not much of a fan of the storefront look, they are the anchor for that neighborhood.  Too bad they couldn't have bought the Deco fourplex to the east and turned it into some retro furniture showrooms...but then, they're not much into that style.

----------


## Spartan

I think Bruno's is actually a great compliment. It has that Utica Square look, almost. Kind of old school, very functional from urban standpoint, not flashy by any means, but very well taken care of, and it shows.

----------


## angel27

I like the idea of Brunos moving to the old Katheryn Lipes building (at least part of it) and their current storefronts being used for individual stores.  Both locations have a lot of potential.

----------


## molarman

Khook:  I didn't say that Bruno's was going out of business.  Apparently, you didn't take the time to read my thread post.  I was ASKING if they were going out of business, because a "retirement sale" is not a normal type of sale any business normally has.  Bruno's is a high end furniture store, that sells quality furniture, unlike that cheap crap sold on West Reno.  I have bought a ton of furniture from Bruno's over the years, and would be very sad to see it close.  I wasn't doing a disservice to Bruno's.  I hate people that place posts on threads just to attack others.  Some people need to get a life, and an education would't hurt either.

----------


## SOONER44EVER

I've tried to buy that fourplex for nearly 20 years. Was always told it wasn't for sale. I finally see a for sale sign in front of it and call. No answer and no return calls. Has it been sold yet?

----------


## bluedogok

I've never had them answer or call back as well....I've tried a few times since first seeing the sign last Thanksgiving weekend.
We went by there again last Memorial Day weekend when we were in town, the first time that I noticed part of the roof was gone in the back of the building. It seems a shame that they have let it deteriorate for the past 20 years.

----------


## khook

Molarman your thread was started out by posting "Bruno's Furniture Store---GOING OUT OF BUSINESS?? ".  and then you proceeded to question what type of sale it was and that it resembled a going-out-of business sale.  You continued to disbelieve they were having a retirement sale even after questioning salespeople at Burno's and seeing their ads.   So in my opinion you were posting a thought that they were closing due to the title of your thread when it was posted and continuing to not believe a retirement sale was a valid sale.   Your questioning and planting the idea that the Bruno's sale was not a retirement sale but was some other type of sale "Going out of business" is my opinion a leading thought meant to plant the idea that Brunos was closing.  

I still stand by my previous statement--Spreading false going out of business rumors does a disservice to it.


If you had a question about what type of sale Burnos was running your title should have been something along the lines "has any one else seen retirement sales?"  or any thought of retirment sale at Burno's?

----------


## molarman

> Molarman your thread was started out by posting "Bruno's Furniture Store---GOING OUT OF BUSINESS?? ".  and then you proceeded to question what type of sale it was and that it resembled a going-out-of business sale.  You continued to disbelieve they were having a retirement sale even after questioning salespeople at Burno's and seeing their ads.   So in my opinion you were posting a thought that they were closing due to the title of your thread when it was posted and continuing to not believe a retirement sale was a valid sale.   Your questioning and planting the idea that the Bruno's sale was not a retirement sale but was some other type of sale "Going out of business" is my opinion a leading thought meant to plant the idea that Brunos was closing.  
> 
> I still stand by my previous statement--Spreading false going out of business rumors does a disservice to it.
> 
> 
> If you had a question about what type of sale Burnos was running your title should have been something along the lines "has any one else seen retirement sales?"  or any thought of retirment sale at Burno's?


Gee Khook, I didn't know you were the unofficial moderator of this discussion board.  Forgive me for not running my post through you for your political correctness seal of approval.  The thread was stated as a question, not a statement.  You need to go get yourself a f-ing life!  Whether you stand by your statement or not, you are a jerk.

----------


## khook

whos calling whom four letter words..... your mouth says it all.....

----------


## ljbab728

> whos calling whom four letter words..... your mouth says it all.....


Agreed.  That kind of language, implied or not, has no place here.

----------


## Thunder

> Molarman your thread was started out by posting "Bruno's Furniture Store---GOING OUT OF BUSINESS?? ".  and then you proceeded to question what type of sale it was and that it resembled a going-out-of business sale.  You continued to disbelieve they were having a retirement sale even after questioning salespeople at Burno's and seeing their ads.   So in my opinion you were posting a thought that they were closing due to the title of your thread when it was posted and continuing to not believe a retirement sale was a valid sale.   Your questioning and planting the idea that the Bruno's sale was not a retirement sale but was some other type of sale "Going out of business" is my opinion a leading thought meant to plant the idea that Brunos was closing.  
> 
> I still stand by my previous statement--Spreading false going out of business rumors does a disservice to it.
> 
> 
> If you had a question about what type of sale Burnos was running your title should have been something along the lines "has any one else seen retirement sales?"  or any thought of retirment sale at Burno's?


Your post is wrong and raises a red flag of being a Troll.  The person was not spreading false info about the company.  My suggestion, read the original post one more time...slowly...and...carefully.  

molarman, I understood your post completely and you were genuinely curious about the excess advertising everywhere.  To be honest, a place plastered with "retirement sale" will regularly be assumed "going out of business" sale.  You did good to come on here and post a question about it.  Just ignore khook.

----------


## betts

They're doing something with the facade of the building.......hopefully removing it on the south part of the complex, so I doubt they're going anywhere.  I'd like to see them take the building back to the way it should look and remove the faux mansard portion, but I looks like they're putting something on the lower walls, so that's probably not going to happen.

----------


## khook

Thunder read the last question in his post... Anyone know if they are closing or what is going on with this weird type of sale??
That is a leading question.   He continues to not believe they are having a retirement sale.....

It would be like someone spreading a rumor that you were having an affair  - you deny it - your family deny's it - you put out a press release denying it.   But the damage is done - the rumor that you are having affair continues on.  Rather it is true or not.

----------


## Martin

people... lets cool it and get back to topic. -M

----------


## molarman

> Your post is wrong and raises a red flag of being a Troll.  The person was not spreading false info about the company.  My suggestion, read the original post one more time...slowly...and...carefully.  
> 
> molarman, I understood your post completely and you were genuinely curious about the excess advertising everywhere.  To be honest, a place plastered with "retirement sale" will regularly be assumed "going out of business" sale.  You did good to come on here and post a question about it.  Just ignore khook.


Thank you Thunder for your words of encouragement  :Smile:

----------


## molarman

Thank you Mod, and I agree.  Does anyone have any recent news regarding this "retirement sale"?  I haven't been there in about a month.  I love Bruno's, and we have bought thousands of dollars of their merchandise and I would be so sad if they did close.  I do hope they are just having a "retirement sale".  A sale is a sale, even if it is oddly advertised.

----------


## oneforone

I am starting to wonder myself, I am seen a guy holding a sign for this same "Retirement Sale" at the corner of 50th and Penn. Normally they only do the street corner sign ads for stores that are closing for good. EX: Circuit City, Linens and Things.

----------


## BBatesokc

Heard a funny Bruno's story Saturday night at a dinner club night we attended. A couple there had joined my wife and I that morning at 501 Cafe for brunch. When we left we all bought some of their great cupcakes to take home for later.

Our friends then went to Bruno's on their way home. They brought their takeout cupcakes in with them so they wouldn't melt in the car. The salesman offered to place them behind the counter until they checked out. He even assured them they'd be okay. Later after paying for an expensive rug and other items they inquired about their cupcakes. Believe it or not, other employees had taken and eaten them! No apology was offered, no offer to replace them or deduct an amount off their purchase..... Nothing.

As for the "retirement sale," the salesman insisted they were not closing and that a family member was retiring and other family members would continue to operate the store.

----------


## Thunder

That was a total disgrace of the company to not offer an apology and provide a generous discount.  Brian, do you plan on informing them about this topic and to let them know that we all know what they did?

----------


## BBatesokc

> That was a total disgrace of the company to not offer an apology and provide a generous discount.  Brian, do you plan on informing them about this topic and to let them know that we all know what they did?


Didn't happen to me, so its not my fight. I don't even recall if I've ever been in Bruno's actually. My friends were a bit miffed later that they didn't make more of an issue, but at the time they were kinda stunned and just ready to leave.

----------


## molarman

Okay, Khook, I received a special invitation from Bruno's as one of their preferred customers to pre-shop their "Going Out Of Business Sale" for 5 days before the general public.  So my suspicions were right.  Bruno's is sadly going out of business, and the tacky "Retirement Sale" was just a disguise for the real deal.  I'm not putting any words in their mouth, Khook, this came direcly from the letter I received from Bruno's, so let's not twist this around again.  So sad to lose a quality furniture store like Bruno's...they will be missed in OKC.

----------


## molarman

Contrary to previous discussion on this board regarding the tacky "Retirement Sale" Bruno's has been having this summer, they are truly closing their doors forever.  Today I received a special invitation from Bruno's as one of their preferred customers to pre-shop their "Going Out Of Business Sale" for 5 days before the general public. So my suspicions were right. Bruno's is sadly going out of business, and the "Retirement Sale" was just a disguise for the real deal.  So sad to lose a quality furniture store like Bruno's...they will be missed in OKC.

----------


## OKCMallen

I hate to see anything locally owned go under, but it sound slike their price points must have been a little high?

----------


## OKCTalker

I didn't think so - they have/had some pretty nice things.

----------


## Pete

Sad to see them go...

Speaking of long-standing local furniture stores, how the heck has Hennan's stayed in business all this time??  In fact, that stretch of Larsen Music, Moorman's Carpets and Hennan's (on NW 63rd just east of NW Expressway) is quite remarkable, as all have been there at least 35 years.

----------


## SOONER44EVER

I saw an ad on tv this morning and they are indeed "GOING OUT OF BUSINESS".

----------


## Easy180

> Okay, Khook, I received a special invitation from Bruno's as one of their preferred customers to pre-shop their "Going Out Of Business Sale" for 5 days before the general public.  So my suspicions were right.  Bruno's is sadly going out of business, and the tacky "Retirement Sale" was just a disguise for the real deal.  I'm not putting any words in their mouth, Khook, this came direcly from the letter I received from Bruno's, so let's not twist this around again.  So sad to lose a quality furniture store like Bruno's...they will be missed in OKC.


That is hilarious...Guess it is sad they are closing but it is mucho funny that you were right all along

----------


## BBatesokc

It wasn't some sort of sneaky move. He had put the option of running the store to the kids and a decision wasn't made until recently. He owns the whole block and is currently updating the exterior to most likely sell unless the kids come up with a viable business option. The owner said he couldn't legally call it a "going out of business sale" unless the business did indeed dissolve. I have no idea if that is the law - but that was his reasoning.

----------


## SOONER44EVER

The Alan Gordon jewelry store on n. May next to Taco Bueno had a going out of business sale about 5 years ago. They are still in business. Amini's Galleria regularly has "48 hour sales" that last about 2 weeks. Go figure.

----------


## BBatesokc

> The Alan Gordon jewelry store on n. May next to Taco Bueno had a going out of business sale about 5 years ago. They are still in business. Amini's Galleria regularly has "48 hour sales" that last about 2 weeks. Go figure.


There is a store that has been advertising a going out of business sale at NW 23 and Portland for a couple of years and they are still there. All that really proves is that people are often ignorant or unintimidated by the law - if indeed such a law exists. I looked online and many states do apparently have such laws. Missouri seems to have the most strict laws regarding going out of business. Requiring you to register the sale and list the inventory and prior prices.

I don't understand why anyone had an issue with Bruno's sale. Seemed pretty responsible to me to not advertise something you weren't sure was going to happen until it was final.

----------


## metro

I'm glad to see them go, it wasn't the highest and best use of space for the area. I wish they could move to another part of the metro in a more appropriate building and let 4-5 cool hip local retailers move in to help further gentrify the Crown Heights/Western Ave. Corridor.

----------


## SOONER44EVER

That restaurant supply place on NW 23rd and Walker is still going out of business. Its been at least 3 years now.

----------


## onthestrip

> It wasn't some sort of sneaky move. He had put the option of running the store to the kids and a decision wasn't made until recently. He owns the whole block and is currently updating the exterior to most likely sell unless the kids come up with a viable business option. The owner said he couldn't legally call it a "going out of business sale" unless the business did indeed dissolve. I have no idea if that is the law - but that was his reasoning.


If the kids were wise and wanted to be in the real estate business they should keep it and lease it out. Though brunos going out of business is unfortunate and brings uncertainty to that corner, it also could potentially bring in some new smaller businesses in that could bring more life to that intersection and possibly to the neighborhoods just south of 36th n Western.  Im thinking establishments that cater to more of a young adult demographic.

----------


## OKCTalker

> The Alan Gordon jewelry store on n. May next to Taco Bueno had a going out of business sale about 5 years ago. They are still in business. Amini's Galleria regularly has "48 hour sales" that last about 2 weeks. Go figure.


The sale was because Alan Gordon DIED. His son held some kind of sale before retooling the interior & inventory. It still bears the founder's name, which isn't unusal (call 232-8806 and ask to speak to B.C. Clark).

----------


## BBatesokc

> If the kids were wise and wanted to be in the real estate business they should keep it and lease it out. Though brunos going out of business is unfortunate and brings uncertainty to that corner, it also could potentially bring in some new smaller businesses in that could bring more life to that intersection and possibly to the neighborhoods just south of 36th n Western.  Im thinking establishments that cater to more of a young adult demographic.


Its not up to the kids. Bruno still owns the building and hasn't given it to the kids. He's in a wheelchair these days and can't keep up with the business and is ready to enjoy life. He offered the space to the kids to use, but its his to sell or lease.

----------


## okclee

Let's hope he doesn't ask an unbelievable price for the property and let it sit vacant for many years to come. That seems to be the m.o. for many okc property owners. I know people can do whatever they want with their own property.

----------


## SOONER44EVER

> The sale was because Alan Gordon DIED. His son held some kind of sale before retooling the interior & inventory. It still bears the founder's name, which isn't unusal (call 232-8806 and ask to speak to B.C. Clark).


 I understand that but it did say "going out of business". Usually when a business goes out of business it closes down and another business takes over.

----------


## kevinpate

> There is a store that has been advertising a going out of business sale at NW 23 and Portland for a couple of years and they are still there. All that really proves is that people are often ignorant or unintimidated by the law - if indeed such a law exists. I looked online and many states do apparently have such laws. Missouri seems to have the most strict laws regarding going out of business. Requiring you to register the sale and list the inventory and prior prices. ...


In our state going out type sales fall under Consumer Protection Act (Title 15, sections 751-765)
State at http://www.oscn.net/applications/osc...OKST15&level=1 and scroll down to Chapter 20 to see the links to individual sections

----------


## flintysooner

Bruno's closing furniture store in Oklahoma City
Family owned store opened in 1958, but has suffered losses during the economic downturn

BY SUSAN SIMPSON Oklahoman   
Published: August 27, 2010

Bruno's Home Furnishings store is closing after a half-century of operation.

Frank and Xochitl Bruno opened the store at NW 36 and Western Avenue in 1958. It grew to encompass six adjoining buildings with 35,000 square feet of floor space.

"It's a sad feeling," Frank Bruno said of the closing. "It's been really tough for us."

He said the store profited every year until about two years ago. Furniture stores have been hit hard by economic woes, and shoppers have quit making big purchases, he said.

Read more: http://newsok.com/brunos-closing-fur...#ixzz0xr1Jbu18

----------


## Thunder

......................  Something fishy is going on here.   The article said they profited every year, so what the hell did they do with all that profits?!  They been around for so long, so that 2 years shouldn't even hurt them!  First it is the retirement excuse and now they are blaming on people not buying from them.  They are a complete failure.  I wonder if they been smuggling cash for drugs...

----------


## Larry OKC

Don't really think so Thunder...I think the Retirement Sale was authentic and they planned on passing the business along...then someone changed there mind. If they had started out with a going out of business sale, Brunos would have to close. Could reopen with a different name/owner (even if in the family) but if they decided to continue, they would have lost a 60 year old name brand. This was the safest route. Also, it doesn't say they made a million dollar profit every year except for the past two. just that they made a profit. Can't operate a business for 60 years without pouring money back into it. The profit made after it is all said and done may have been sizable or it may have barely squeaked by. Then when you factor in whatever profit was used to raise a family, pay a mortgage, send kids to college, save for retirement etc...just not a lot of money left over. Go thru two bad years back to back and with the tight loan market...

----------


## flintysooner

The profit, whatever it was, went back into the business in the form of inventory, working capital, equipment, fixtures, or similar uses.  It doesn't end up in some savings account that accumulates year after year.  It often takes only a few bad months to wipe out many years of good ones.  

It is a hard thing to do to quit a business, especially a family business.  The inventory has to be sold and usually is worth less than what it should be and all the other assets of the business are similarly reduced in value.  There is worry over what happens to the employees and the vendors and even the customers.  In family businesses many of these relationships are built over the years and are as much or more friendships than anything else.

But the information in the article seems to me to indicate the family made the wise decision.

The lack of knowledge about how business works is something I find disturbing and sad.

----------


## Matt

> They are a complete failure.  I wonder if they been smuggling cash for drugs...


Yes, this the only logical explanation.

----------


## BBatesokc

> ......................  Something fishy is going on here.   The article said they profited every year, so what the hell did they do with all that profits?!  They been around for so long, so that 2 years shouldn't even hurt them!  First it is the retirement excuse and now they are blaming on people not buying from them.  They are a complete failure.  I wonder if they been smuggling cash for drugs...


What a completely and utterly irresponsible statement Thunder. Imagine the conclusions we could make about you based on your illustrious resume.

----------


## progressiveboy

> What a completely and utterly irresponsible statement Thunder. Imagine the conclusions we could make about you based on your illustrious resume.


  Agree! It is called "Foot in Mouth Disease", (lol).

----------


## Spartan

> ......................  Something fishy is going on here.   The article said they profited every year, so what the hell did they do with all that profits?!  They been around for so long, so that 2 years shouldn't even hurt them!  First it is the retirement excuse and now they are blaming on people not buying from them.  They are a complete failure.  I wonder if they been smuggling cash for drugs...


Duh. Haven't you heard all that street cred about smokin some Bruno??

You дурак

----------


## Spartan

> I'm glad to see them go, it wasn't the highest and best use of space for the area. I wish they could move to another part of the metro in a more appropriate building and let 4-5 cool hip local retailers move in to help further gentrify the Crown Heights/Western Ave. Corridor.


You're wrong metro. Bruno's was a great business to have there. It will be a loss for the community.

----------


## Platemaker

Although I liked Bruno's... I'm with metro on this. That corner of Western is an entire sub-district that could support several very cool businesses.

----------


## Spartan

I think you can still easily believe that intersection will be onto bigger and better things--at the same time as wishing that Bruno's, a great business, were still in business.

----------


## Thunder

They could have relocate to Crossroads Mall.  Plenty of anchor spaces left (3) with Dillards returning.

----------


## bornhere

The history of OKC is filled with stories of longtime businesses that failed because of a bad year or two. Harold's comes to mind as a recent example. It's unfortunate, but not uncommon.

----------


## ElOhEl

I happened in to their Going Out of Business "sale" a few weeks ago and saw a piece of furniture that garnered my attention.  The sales person was polite in answering my questions.  What I noticed was that all the furniture had yellow tags listing a price that was slashed through.  But, the slashed price was extremely high.  I made a bid for what I thought was reasonable.  That bid was rejected.  I countered and the sales person returned telling me mgt would accept no less than half the marked down price.  I left and began to research the piece finding it and it's comparable at several retailers.  Interestingly, all retailers had the same or nearly the same atrocious original price but their markdown price was the same as that offered by Bruno's mgt.  My husband and I ventured back in last week.  The item was still there.  I was told a different manufacturer from the one the first salesperson gave me and there are no labels on the furniture other than the stores labels.  My husband presented an offer to which the salesperson derogatorily responded "reasonable" offers.  He made no counter offer.  No effort to negotiate.  Refused to come back with a price.  I'd love to have the piece that I looked at but doubt I will return to their store.  They have no reasonable rules of engagement.  It appears they are intent to get a retail price for their goods.  I don't begrudge them a profit.  I want a deal that is good for me and the retailer.    I've read mark ups can be anywhere between 100%-1000% and generally range 200%-400%.  It seems there should be a lot of leeway for negotiation.  Anyone making purchases at Bruno's at this time is not likely getting the best deal.

----------


## J. Pitman

My theory is that they are not going out of business just yet, but continually restocking their inventory with cheaper and cheaper product and selling it at a huge profit.

It seems like a scam to me.

----------


## metro

> The history of OKC is filled with stories of longtime businesses that failed because of a bad year or two. Harold's comes to mind as a recent example. It's unfortunate, but not uncommon.


No no, because they failed to have a viable long-term plan and relied mostly on word-of-mouth and/or very little advertising. A well executed business plan would cover 2-3 bad years in a row.

----------


## SOONER44EVER

I don't know if they made or lost money but I do know I'd like to have the cash they shelled out for all those quitting business banners. Those things are way, way more expensive than most people think.

----------


## SOONER44EVER

Regarding the 4plex behind Bruno's: I finally got hold of him. 600K for the 4 plex and the duplex next door. It needed 100K 15 years ago when I went inside. Its in much, much worse shape now. It won't be selling any time soon.

----------


## MustangGT

ElOhEl for most businesses that have these huge going out of business sales it borders on a scam.  They mark everthing up to the maximum retail charged for that item and then take their markdowns from there.  I remember when Montgomery Wards closed up shop in Penn Square.  I saw no deals to be had because all prices were 50% full MSRP and even higher.  Many items in MW were more expensive once they announced the going out of business than they were under regular reatil pricing.  That is the reason that since then I will NEVER go to any GOING OUT OF BUSINESS SALE.

WOW SOONER44EVER by boss looked at that same property about 2 years ago and it was a 100K cheaper.  He had a remodeler look at it and the price was "at least 225K" to bring it to code and make it habitable.  He didn't walk away he ran.

----------


## bluedogok

> Regarding the 4plex behind Bruno's: I finally got hold of him. 600K for the 4 plex and the duplex next door. It needed 100K 15 years ago when I went inside. Its in much, much worse shape now. It won't be selling any time soon.


Wow, somebody finally answered the phone?

It has deteriorated rapidly since the roof caved in. You would think the neighborhood group or city could affect some change there, at least force the owner to seal it up. I knew they wanted too much for it but that is ridiculous, they would rather see it waste away than be reasonable...do they own property in Bricktown as well?

----------


## wsucougz

The guy's name is Gene Von Stein.  Several months back a group offered to buy the 4-plex from him for three hundred something(more than it's worth) and he balked.  They had everything lined up for a complete renovation and it was detailed in the Crown Heights newsletter.  I believe the meeting of the two parties was in part facilitated by the neighborhood.  

Something is wrong with him.  If you offered him 6 he'd change it to 7.  This building will probably go to the grave with him.

----------


## onthestrip

About brunos, those giant going out of business signs they have in front are extremely tacky and awful looking. They even have temporary lights in a parking spot so they can light up their giant ugly out of business sign.

About the 4 plex, it's too bad that guy is out of touch and has let his properties get into such bad shape. That 4 plex is an awesome building but the longer nothing gets done to it the worse itll get

----------


## Spartan

This is really quite easy. The city should just condemn it. Someone in the Crown Heights HOA should get on that. If the city refuses to act we should make a stink. This is the type of thing that OCURA should actually be doing...

----------


## MustangGT

Spartan I drove by the location last night.  It is so bad I am surprised the City has not already started the process.  You are correct if CH raised a stink then the process would move forward much faster.

----------


## wsucougz

> This is really quite easy. The city should just condemn it. Someone in the Crown Heights HOA should get on that. If the city refuses to act we should make a stink. This is the type of thing that OCURA should actually be doing...


From what I understand it's been looked at.  If the city condemns it(which I understand they are close to doing), they are going to tear it down, which is why many felt like the deal I mentioned above was the last-ditch effort.  The previous 18 months have seen a lot of effort by the HOA to get something done.  Multiple articles were published in the CH&A newsletter detailing those accounts, though I'm a little foggy on the history of it right now, so...

Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.

Maybe Mr. Von Stein is now returning phone calls because the city is getting ready to act.  To give you an idea of how nutty the guy is, at one of the neighborhood functions, somebody put together some material to bring awareness to saving the building.  He apparently grabbed up the pictures and whatnot and ran off with them.

----------


## Spartan

How do we know that the city would raze the site? I thought CH was historically protected and that neighborhood building codes should also apply to the city of all entities?

----------


## wsucougz

> How do we know that the city would raze the site? I thought CH was historically protected and that neighborhood building codes should also apply to the city of all entities?


I'm fairly certain I read it in an article several months ago.  Unfortunately CH&EH doesn't keep their newsletters on the website - tried to look it up.

----------


## MustangGT

> How do we know that the city would raze the site? I thought CH was historically protected and that neighborhood building codes should also apply to the city of all entities?


I would beleive that city codes trump neighborhood codes.  The city is superior to the neighborhood.

----------


## khook

it could end up in becoming a  demolition by negelect property.   Much as the Salyer property ended up at Broadway and 22nd.  Two torn down because they were to far gone.... and one in waiting -going for further negelect  till it too can be declared a safety hazard thus being able to get a permit for demolition.

----------


## Spartan

> I would beleive that city codes trump neighborhood codes.  The city is superior to the neighborhood.


The new owner, city or private, would still have to make the case that the building is too far gone. "Just look at it" actually doesn't cut it unless you're in charge of a wrecking company. What I was curious about is if there's a way the city could acquire the property and facilitate in getting it in the hands of the guy who wants to renovate it without razing the site. Can the city not demo first, basically.

"Oh screw it, who are we kidding. The city can't not demo something." - just too depressing of a thought for me.

----------


## SOONER44EVER

I'd still like to renovate it. But I, like others, am not going to do it and end up with a loss. That building might be worth 100K and I stress might.

----------


## okclee

Bruno's Furniture... Out -------  Hoffman's Furniture.... In. 

Now Hiring, Same location, same buildings.

----------


## metro

Thanks, I've been forgetting to post that. They've had Hoffmans posters up for weeks. Sad they are just replacing it with another furniture store. This area has a higher and better use.

----------

